

Ask HN: How do I write a userscript? - quizbiz

I just want to add a simple userscript to apply some CSS for a fluid browser. Searching on Google didn't turn up much as far as step by step tutorials are concerned.<p>Thanks.
======
vitovito
<http://diveintogreasemonkey.org/> suggests <http://wiki.greasespot.net/>
which has a Tutorials section: <http://wiki.greasespot.net/Tutorials>

Browsing <http://userscripts.org/> and finding something similar may also be
useful.

